# Male/Female...



## Kittykat7 (Jul 13, 2012)

So, I bought a baby betta from petco about a month a and half ago and I still can't tell if Einstein is a he or a she!?! Or even what kind it is. 

Can anybody help?

Einstein when I first got him/her...










And Einstein today...










He/she has gotten pretty big. The body is easily an inch long. He/she is bigger than my females. I want to say female because of the fins and no aggression (right now) but maybe a male because of the size!?! IDk, any suggestions?


----------



## weaver72 (Jul 9, 2012)

Look underneath and see if you can see a little egg hole where the eggs come out of.I forgot the proper name .Thats how I tell for sure


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

You have a girl! Notice the whiter areas on her side? Those are her internal ovaries which carry eggs. She's lovely!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Could still be a male, young males fake having an egg spot


----------



## Kittykat7 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for the fast responses. I had a feeling it was a girl. I did notice the white egg spot on her belly...

But I read that it could still be a male. I figured female though. This makes me happy because I just recently decided to start a sorority and now I have my third girl (gonna get 2 more). Would it be safe to put her in with the other ladies now or should I wait til she gets a bit bigger?


----------



## Kittykat7 (Jul 13, 2012)

xShainax said:


> Could still be a male, young males fake having an egg spot


That's what I was wondering. I have read that males sometimes show an egg spot. Einstein does not show any signs of being a male though. He/she does not flare so I can't tell if there is a beard and he/she is not aggressive towards anything not even it's reflection.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Einsteins anal and tail fin look a little too be a female IMO


----------



## Kittykat7 (Jul 13, 2012)

I am thinking more and more that Einstein is a female!


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

She's so cute! Look at her tiny ventrals!


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Female. The white spot is called an 'Ovipositor'


----------



## Kittykat7 (Jul 13, 2012)

So I decided to put Einstein in a cup and float he/she in my sorority tank to see how they all interact with each other. Einstein didn't show any aggression... at first. After a few minutes Blueberry Muffin, my blue lady, came over and swam past the cub and Einstein flared at her. I am not positive but I think I may have seen a beard!?! And Einstein is huge compared to my ladies. I still have no idea if it is a he or a she. I still wanna say a she but I just don't know and I don't want to add him/her to my sorority until I know for sure.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that yellowish triangle shape you can see in the first picture is her ovaries. Also her general body and fin shape suggests female to me. Females do have beards and will flare at each other and at their reflections.


----------



## Kittykat7 (Jul 13, 2012)

I really think it's a female as well. I just want to be certain before I put her in the sorority tank. Is it normal for a female to be so big too?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yep, it's perfectly normal for females to be quite big. Most of my females are on par with my HMPK males size wise with some being a bit bigger. 

I would just put her in. Worst comes to worse, you just have to take her out again.


----------



## Kittykat7 (Jul 13, 2012)

I am 99.99% sure Einstein is a female. I am currently treating my sorority for a tiny ick problem (I caught it really super early) so when they get the clean bill of health I will try adding Einstein into the tank.


----------



## Kittykat7 (Jul 13, 2012)

Okay, since I am pretty sure Einstein is a female I have another question... is she a halfmoon? Or maybe a delta?


----------



## Kittykat7 (Jul 13, 2012)

Update on Einstein:

I decided to try putting Einstein in my 10 gal sorority today... big mistake! I took my two newest and smallest ladies out of the tank before putting Einstein in there (trying to keep stress levels down). At first everything was okay, Einstein was actually a little scared so she just swam away and was hiding. I turned the light out and let them get acquainted with each other for a few minutes. When I checked on them a few minutes later Cherry Pie (my cherry barb) was hiding in a cave, Cotton Candy (my most dominate lady) was hiding at the bottom in a corner, Blueberry Muffin (my less dominate lady) was just kinda hanging out at the top and Einstein was swimming around the top (where Cotton Candy and Blueberry Muffin usually do). I left them alone for a little bit longer and when I came back Cherry Pie was still hiding, Cotton Candy was still at the bottom and Blueberry Muffin and Einstein were in the middle of an all out WWE style brawl. They were circling around each other flaring and Einstein was showing a small beard. I just watched them at first letting them establish their territory, but then they just started really fighting. Einstein started going in for the bites, and I mean wide mouth bites. She was really going for Blueberry Muffin. Blueberry Muffin didn't back down at all. Before it got any worse and before any fins got bit off I quickly removed Einstein. She is now back in her 2.5 gal tank... looking a little sad and clamped tail. She was one aggressive little lady! Hmmm... I wonder is she IS a male in disguise. LOL


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

As far as I can tell from Einstein's picture, she's a she XD her ventral and anal fins are too small to be that of a male, and as for her aggression; some females are more aggressive than others, even if they appear shy and calm. 
.I had one named Taiesse before, she was never aggressive at the other girls through the glass, but when I let her out into the sorority tank, she wouldn't stop nipping and taking chunks out of the other girl's tails.  I had to keep her away from the others because of her aggression X]


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Nah, I've had females go into my sorority and start tearing strips off the others. Females can be as vicious as males, so it's no indication of her gender.

What I would do, is purchase a cheap breeders' net if you don't already own one and put that in the sorority. Then leave Einstein in that for a week or so as this gives her and the other females a chance to get used to each other without constant fighting. I've found most females who were initially quite aggressive can usually be released into the sorority with much less hostility the second time around.


----------



## Kittykat7 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks DoctorWhoLuver and LittleBettaFish. I am absolutely positive she is a female. She is just a very aggressive little lady. I will try it again but I think I will try the breeders net. I would really like to put her the sorority but if she is too aggressive she can just stay in her own tank.


----------



## mplsmommy (Aug 4, 2012)

She looks just like my Mary Jane!!


----------



## shi (Sep 14, 2012)

Woow, the baby betta I got from Petco looks exactly like your Einstein did as a baby lol


----------

